# which is better?



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

or is it both?

Sexual stamina or amazing foreplay???

I have aproblem in that i can't last very long with my wife...sexually. So i make up for this by being great at cunninlingus (soz if spelling wrong). The wife is happy with this as she can orgasm, but i often wonder does she also want me to last longer??? as she enjoys that part of sex as well???

would like your thoughts?Thanx


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if she good with it then everything is peaches and cream.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Both have their place.
Whatever works for you just try to improve, don't make it routine.

I have found that sometimes I can get my wife very aroused by just hinting certain things to her when she is least expecting it,during the entire day.
When it builds,she doesn't want foreplay , just raw sex.

Other times she just loves lots of foreplay.
The best times are when she takes me by surprise and performs everything on me.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

My husband is like you. And though foreplay is great...I wish he could last longer! Id be happy with 5 full minutes!


----------



## Miss.Mystified (Aug 7, 2012)

dabdab1000 said:


> or is it both?
> 
> Sexual stamina or amazing foreplay???
> 
> I have aproblem in that i can't last very long with my wife...sexually


In my experience it would be nice for a little more penile penetration. My H is same, what he lacks in stamina, he makes up for. They do have available herbal meds for enhanced stamina and there are other tools available (**** rings). Others may have more specifics as I,m still working on the H to open up. As to preference, its trial and error. Good luck and just have fun with it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Ano said:


> My husband is like you. And though foreplay is great...I wish he could last longer! Id be happy with 5 full minutes!


I agree, you need both....but if you have atleast one and are good at it, you will be better than most.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

Foreplay is necessary when she needs to be in arousal with her j..ces..ready...and wanting deeply..

A Raw Deal with a 6-12 minutes Duration is what a woman would, on an average, be desiring and content for powerful climax and clamoring bliss..

Since Women are prone to multiple Orgasms ,foreplay and sex are almost a far ending spree for them...

Thus both are needed in required measures and are to be contextually appropriated ...


----------



## linabronson (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish he could last longer! Id be happy with 5 full minutes!


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank guys,

Seems i'm gunna have to work on my stamina, with other women i've lasted around 5 min it's just with my wife i can't (I've not had an affair, if you were wondering).

It may be an emotional trust thing on both sides.

On the plus side I am willing to try as if i can i'll get more sexual confidence.


----------

